# Prednisolone or not??



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a bit of a dilemma and would really appreciate some advice.

I have recently started a donor IVF cycle.  Our egg collection is scheduled for tomorrow, and all being well (fingers and everything else crossed!) embryo transfer is booked for Monday.  I have been taking 5mg Prednisolone, 40mg Clexane, 100mg Aspirin and am now up to 8mg Progynova daily.  For both me and the donor all is looking good fo far.

So here's my dilemma - I don't have any diagnosed immune issues and I believe that I have been given the Prednisolone this time around as a precaution because I had a failed IVF cycle in the past (I got pregnant but lost it at 6 weeks).  I'm worried about taking streoids during pregnancy, even though it is a very low dose and I know Prednisolone is considered safe.  My concern is the very small chance that they may affect my baby in some way and have longer term health implications that the medical profession isn't aware of right now.  On the other hand, if this cycle doesn't work and it was because I didn't take the Prednisolone I will always think "what if?".

If anyone else out there has had this dilemma I would love to know what you chose to do.  Thank you for taking the time to read this and very sorry for my ramblings!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Troll


I am 17 weeks pregnant and have been taking 25mg prednisolone which was finally reduced down, and at 14 weeks i stopped taking it.  Tbh i really wouldnt worry about it as its such a small amount.  I dont know if you were given any information about it before you started?  I was given a leaflet and told i had to read it.  There is some litriture that says that long term use while pregnant gives the baby a higher risk of cleft lip palate, but this is small.


I was taking the mediation as i have high nk cells, and its meant to bring your immune system down.  I guess i would want to know why i was taking it, as for me i know why and the benefits outwayed the risks.  xxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply!  I haven't been given much information, mostly my fears have been dismissed becasue it's so widely used and considered safe.  In my case it really is precautionary which is why I'm on such a low dose, but that's also why I'm wondering if I should be taking it at all.  I've also read all the stuff on the Internet about the tiny percentage of birth defects and I guess that doesn't help.

I should probably just go with the doctors recommendations, I just have a bad habit of questionning everything!  

Thanks again!  Congratulations and all the very best with your pregnancy!
xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Troll thank you   .


I guess its not commonly used in pregnancy unless its to  help with immunes.  But think of all the woman who have taken it for other reasons and later found out they are pregnant, must have happened loads of times.  Know that doesnt help much, the thing is there are pros and cons for with all medications, and god knows what all the fertility drugs do to you!


Maybe find out why your taking it, at least your know your "not just taking it".  xx


----------

